# Navarre



## HAG 90 10 (Nov 24, 2007)

Anyone gigged any recently in the sound or have they moved through already? Thinking about trying tonight.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

*flndr*

thinking about it..waders had a hole in it...its fixed, but some still drying....i may see ya around....good luck....check the gcfc for some other guys around this area....pm sent.


----------



## HAG 90 10 (Nov 24, 2007)

Moved through already.

Reworked the setup on my kayak, need to rework it again, plus Murphy was out in force. Water was clean, saw a bunch of Redfish. 

Thanks for the link Fishermon


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

Don't think they moved through yet. Got 7 on saturday and none were on the move....all were by the docks in 3'-4' of water. This was the FWB area.


----------



## HAG 90 10 (Nov 24, 2007)

Saw your report Finz, nice work. I was anywhere from 2-6 foot of water working the docks and didn't see the first fish, but Murphy's law was in full force. If it could go wrong it did. Need to regroup and try it again in a better location.


----------

